# Bearded Dragon Salad



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

So now I have four bearded dragons. 3 juvenile , 1 adult.
I just want to know what is the best salad/veg/fruit I can feed to them.
My juvi's eat brocolli, green beans and sometimes carrot but tthey always leave that bit till last 

I would just like to know the greens and fruits they can eat, and the ones they can't.
I have searched the threads but nothing is really relevant. I'm also googling right now but I would like to hear other people's opinion.
What salads does your beardy like the most / what ones are most nutitional and benefical to the dragon.

Thanks


----------



## naledge (Nov 1, 2009)

My bearded dragon's favorite is dandelion.
We also get those microwave vegetable packs from the supermarket for him, he still prefers dandelion though haha.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 1, 2009)

naledge said:


> My bearded dragon's favorite is dandelion.
> We also get those microwave vegetable packs from the supermarket for him, he still prefers dandelion though haha.


 
Can they eat the whole thing, the flower as well? I have them growing in my backyard..


----------



## naledge (Nov 1, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Can they eat the whole thing, the flower as well? I have them growing in my backyard..



Yep, mine eats the flower and the stem but always leaves the leaves. But they can eat the whole thing.


----------



## nathanbanks (Nov 1, 2009)

no avacado


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 2, 2009)

No spinach (toxic from what I've been told) or ice berg lettuce (gives them the runs), but almost any other green vegie or salad. Mine are on a mix of bok choy, cos lettuce, peas, beans, carrot, pumpkin, and dandelions are a treat maybe a couple a week. Now that summer is coming back I'll start adding fruit in every now and then, cantelope is a favorite. Just depends on what is in season.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah I had heard about the iceberg lettuce. I wasn't sure about spinach but thanks for clearing it up. 
Can they eat most fruits? We always have fruit in our house so that would be handy. (I have to have it or I get cranky)


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 2, 2009)

English spinage is fine i use 
pac choy
boc choy
carrot
English spinage
broccli
choy sum
endive

and that my mix


----------



## Bildo (Nov 2, 2009)

i feed mine mostly , dandelion (leaves and flower), bok choy, carrot, banana, corn, peas, cos lettuce,


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 2, 2009)

Fritzi can you upload some pics of the little ones? Some of us really like seeing other keepers beardies  I think most of the info given is accurate, but I have read that fruit should be offered less than vegies. But other keepers may have had no problem either way.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

i have some pics on my profile but they arent the best..pretty crappy camera.. i want to invest in a fancy one like lots of people on here have 
] when i get home tonight after tafe ill post some (hopefully decent) pics of all 4 beardies just for you  otherwise ill do it tomorrow i have the day off.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

dandelion bulbs are poisonous to both humans and animals


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> dandelion bulbs are poisonous to both humans and animals



Sorry I don't know my plants very well, it the bulb the middle bit..?


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Sorry I don't know my plants very well, it the bulb the middle bit..?



No idea, I read it somewhere

I have eaten dandelion greens....very nice!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah fair enough. Maybe I'll hold back on the dandelions then, my backyard is sprayed for weeds quite often. Wouldn't want to poison anyone:|
Will have to cut some veg up for them when I get home then.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Ah fair enough. Maybe I'll hold back on the dandelions then, my backyard is sprayed for weeds quite often. Wouldn't want to poison anyone:|
> Will have to cut some veg up for them when I get home then.



Make the veg room temp before serving.
I have noticed my dragons dislike veg which is still chilled from the fridge


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome thanks, mine never eat their carrot


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 2, 2009)

I usually only give fruit as an occasional treat, and when I do its usually banana and strawberry. As far as salad goes for mine its usually brocolli, green beans bok or pak choy and finely diced carrot


----------



## Tinky (Nov 2, 2009)

beardies are supposed to love apple, though it goes strait through them. my guys have never taken apple when offered.

Bold & Elvis love dandilions and bok choy. They eat a lot of brocci and caulie and anything else we are eating.

Sometimes I give them grapes cut in half, but not sure if they should be eating them.

Have seen endive recomended but my gusy done seem to fussed, they prefer water cres


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering about grapes this morning, can they eat them? Anybody know? I will google it 

Edit - grapes are a-okay.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just found an awewsome website with a big list  Thanks everyone


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 2, 2009)

search beutiful dragons in google, on it there is a massive list of what they can and cant eat, even spaghetti is on it:shock:.


Will


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 2, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> i have some pics on my profile but they arent the best..pretty crappy camera.. i want to invest in a fancy one like lots of people on here have
> ] when i get home tonight after tafe ill post some (hopefully decent) pics of all 4 beardies just for you  otherwise ill do it tomorrow i have the day off.


 
Hooray! I'll look forward to seeing them


----------



## Dotora (Nov 2, 2009)

My salads consist of:

bok choy
bok choy
bok choy
bok choy
bok choy

and more 
bok choy

That's all she seems to eat. It was hard enough to get her to start eating that. I do try her on other things but she never seems to take to them. Ill try her on some broccoli & Peas again tomorrow see if anything has changed in the last few months


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a big list now I plan on buying some stuff in the shopping this week  & ozziepythons I see you found the beardie pics.. I was going to take some tonight but I don't want to disturb them, so tomorrow when I crawl out of bed at 10am I'll take some


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 2, 2009)

Dandelions are one of the best greens you can give them, and no, it is not toxic for them.

Try not to give too much broccoli. It binds to calcium and makes it harder for them to absorb.


----------



## bump73 (Nov 2, 2009)

This page is well worth a look as it gives nutritional content of a heap of fruit and veg etc. I use it as a reference whenever i'm looking for something new to feed my Beardies and Bluies...

Nutrition Content

Ben


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 3, 2009)

If it helps at all my beardies at this time of year really love mango, peaches and mandarine....

If you have weeds around try giving them some milk thistle - both flower and leaf. Mine like both milk thistle and dandelion and the bulb is the bit on the bottom of the flower - I cut mine off and just feed them the nice yellow bit of the flower and the green leaves.

Also try a little bit of capsicum (any colour but mine seem to like red best).

Buk and Pac Choy are supposed to be favourites for them but mine don't really seem to like it, carrot either for that matter.  They like most green stuff but notice they eat better if I put a bit of colour on top as well or throw some earth worms on top....:lol:


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 4, 2009)

Any hard vegies like carrot and pumpkin I grate, it makes it softer and they seem to enjoy eating it.

And peas are easy to get them to eat. They roll, so push them and make them move in the bowl, the beardies will soon chase them and scoff the lot!! Plus once they eat one they'll realise how nice they are and wont stop. Mine actually sort through their salad to find the peas first! 

My beardies also don't mind chilled salad/vegies. I defrost the frozen peas and beans etc, until they're just cold, by the time they make it to their enclosure they probably room temp anyway. But the bok choy and cos lettuce and still cool.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Nov 4, 2009)

My guys LOVE LOVE LOVE Endive... and green beans.
One LOVES apple but she doesn't get if too often. They also Love cucumber , zucchini the choys as stated before, I don't bother with carrot too much (My woodies are fed on carrots so they are kinda gettin carrot by proxy anyway lol), the one that loves apples likes carrot but she loves redish coloured food anyway. weird how she is attracted to diff colours with her food choice lol But she still loves her greens. The nutrition guide link posted before is what I've been using for a few years and its GREAT!.


----------

